# Jetted tub



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone here ever have to change out this part on a jetted tub?

I need to get pictures, yall get a kick out of what this plumber did. He worked for Bradle# [email protected]
The tub is 1 inch thick, he tried to install this part which is 1 inch thick. There is no threads sticking out the back side of the tub to thread into the actual jet body behind the tub. He then put silicon on the jet body and put it up against the tub, so the only thing holding the body to the tub was silicon. The homeowner used the tub, turned on the Jets and the entire tub drained into the living room below.

So, I am getting the right part but never installed it. I was told to apply silicon around the jet body and thread this piece in. 

I want to be sure, I thought maybe plumbers caulk may hold better, I don't know. Any thoughts?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

100% Silicone is installed from the tub builders.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Absolutely call the tub maker and ask them how to do it.

I stopped knowing everything when I figured out I know nothing and nothing is always subject to subjection.

Like cigarettes, for example. It's been 17 years and 5-1/2 months since I smoked, but what do I know about it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumber said:


> Absolutely call the tub maker and ask them how to do it.
> 
> I stopped knowing everything when I figured out I know nothing and nothing is always subject to subjection.
> 
> Like cigarettes, for example. It's been 17 years and 5-1/2 months since I smoked, but what do I know about it.


Awesome,Plumber.. gonna be 26 years this July for me..


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Silicone. When I first started doing plumbing it was in a housing development and every house had a jetted tub and 25% of them had cracked piping or broken jets from shipping. Manufacturer sent us a ton of parts to repair them and cases of 100% clear silicone. It looks better and holds up to the vibration.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Great. What about Teflon tape?
I noticed none on the fitting.
Is this advisable?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Bill said:


> Great. What about Teflon tape?
> I noticed none on the fitting.
> Is this advisable?


Just the silicone is all I ever used and never had a problem.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks. She has been through 2 water damage times, this is the third. Just wanted to be sure it's right


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I changed one of those out about 6 months ago, ordered from a place in Florida, they sent that piece along with a kit hat contained a bunch of fittings and short pieces of pipe. I didn't use Teflon but did use 100% silicone. It was pretty straight forward 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Seems 2 people sent me a pm. I can't access them, if it's in reference to the tub text me at 804-356-0414


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

As long as it squeezes silicone out when you assemble it you'll be fine. 
Don't be afraid too goop it up. Put it on the threads and it will lubricate it for assembly, and also prevent it from loosening up from vibration when it sets up.


----------

